# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Λιμάνια του κόσμου  (International Ports) >  Buenos Aires

## mastrokostas

Buenos Aires .Πρωτεύουσα της Αργεντινής , βρίσκεται μέσα στο ποτάμι Rio de la Plata Λιμάνι όμορφο να επισκεφτείς και να δεις όλου του κόσμου τα καλά .Μέχρι και μπουζούκια είχε .Όσοι πήγαν, δεν το ξέχασαν ποτέ . Ούτε εγώ .Αξέχαστα τα τζιβιτος .Ταβέρνες με κάθε λογιών κρέατα και μεζεδάκια .ΑΧ!ΑΧ!ΑΧ!
buenos-aires.gif
για φωτο εδω.
http://www.puertobuenosaires.gov.ar/Home.asp?lang=2

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πρέπει να είχε αρκετές ώρες σταντμπάι για να πας, μια και είναι συγκεκριμένα τα σημεία που περνάς και τα υπόλοιπα τα μπαζώνει η λάσπη από τα ποτάμια. Αλλά από ότι καταλαβαίνω άξιζε η ταλαιπωρία.

----------


## mastrokostas

Ο σταντμπαι άλλο τίποτα !Να φανταστής ότι δεν έχω δει ποτέ το πώς φτάναμε . Όταν ανέβαινα επάνω από το μηχανοστάσιο , ήμασταν δίπλα στον ντοκο .

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Η πρόσβαση στο λιμάνι όπως και στο διπλανό λιμάνι του La Plata γίνεται από ένα "κανάλι" που διατηρείται με δράγες (βυθοκόρηση) ώστε να έχει βάθος πάνω από 8,1 m το Canal General που δεν είναι σε ευθεία γραμμή αλλά αλλάζει η πορεία. Μετά το Banco Chicoτο κανάλι χωρίζεται σε δύο που οδηγούν σε κάθε λιμάνι.
Οπότε έτσι εξηγούνται οι πολλές ώρες σταντμπάι αλλά αξίζανε τον κόπο όπως είδαμε παραπάνω. :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Υπάρχουν πριν το Ριο Πλατα άλλες 8-10 ώρες πλοήγησης που ξεκινάει απο το φαρόπλοιο/πλοηγίδα Recalada (σημείο σταθμός για τους ναυτικούς), μέσα απο κανάλι μέχρι το Ριο Πλάτα όπου τα πλοία αγκυροβολούν στο αγκυροβόλιο της "zona comun" για αλλαγή πλοηγών πρός Buenos Aires, ή μέσω δύο διαφορετικών διαδρομών (με ή χωρίς τέληδιέλευσει ) προς San Nicolas, Villa Constitution, Rosario, (με πληθώρα σιλό σιτηρών στο ενδιάμεσο, αλλά και προβλήτες φόρτωσης λαδιών) San Lorenzo και μέχρι το Santa Fe αλλά και πολλά πολλά άλλα μικρά λιμάνια στην διαδρομή διάρκειας 10-12 ωρών, ενίοτε και με διανυκτέρευση και συνέχεια την επομένη μέρα. Η περιγραφή και εξιστόριση της διαδρομής έχει ενδιαφέρον και θέλει χρόνο (που να τον βρώ?) για περισσότερα. Αρκεστείτε σ αυτό σήμερα. :Wink:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Η περιγραφή και εξιστόριση της διαδρομής έχει ενδιαφέρον και θέλει χρόνο (που να τον βρώ?) για περισσότερα. Αρκεστείτε σ αυτό σήμερα.


...Και περιμένουμε με αγωνία για τα ...περισσότερα.




> το φαρόπλοιο/πλοηγίδα Recalada (σημείο σταθμός για τους ναυτικούς)


Για το Recalda έχουμε κάποια στοιχέια σε σχετικό θέμα

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Γεια σας ρε θαλασσολυκοι που εκληρωνετε τα ονειρα μας.Εχω τρελα με την Αργεντινα και θα ηθελα παρα πολυ να παω στην πανεμορφη και ιδιαιτερη χωρα του ταγκο.Λεο και Μαστροκωστα οταν συναντηθουμε δεν τη γλιτωνετε...Θα μου μιλησετε για το Buenos Aires... :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Buenos Aires!!! 

μια πόλη για ανθρώπους... με τεράτιους δρόμους μέσα στην πόλη μια νησίδα στην μέση γεμάτη πρασινάδα (δάσος) και με φάρδος όση έιναι η Συγγρού και στα δυό ρεύματα. Καλόβολοι και φιλόξενοι άνθρωποι. Φυσιογνωμίες πολύ κοντά στη Ελληνκή πραγατικότητα. Σε ένα περίπατο θα έβλεπες τυλάχιστον 10 ανθρώπους που θα σου θυμίζαν γνωστά και προσφιλή σου άτομα απο την πόλη ή το χωριό σου. 'Εχουν ένα κακό κι αυτοί όμως, η πολιτική τους χρόνια τώρα είναι για τα " πανηγύρια ", τους δουλεύουν όπως εμάς. Οι πολίτες έχουν μείνει στην δόξα από τα χρόνια της Evitas Peron και τα λόγια της " pueplos Argentinos..... " όμως η πικρή πραγματικότητα είναι άλλη και οι πολίτες της μέγαλης αυτής χώρας λιμοκτωνούν και κυρίως στα χωριά και προδίδονται κάθε μέρα... Τα παρακολουθούμε και στις μέρες μας  ακόμη. Πάνε 2-3 μήνες τώρα τελαυταία, που οι απεργίες των αγροτών έχουν παραλύσει την χώρα για δίκαια αιτήματα για τα οποία η πολιτεία κοφεύει.. και έχει σχεδον παραλύσει και η οικονομία της χώρας. 

Ας αφήσουμε όμως τα πολιτικά και ας πάμε να τσιμπίσουμε κάτι σε μια παλία ταβέρνα του Buenos Aires. La Estancia....μπαίνουμε, δεξιά απο την πόρτα ενα αλώνι διαμέτρου 2 μέτρων με θράκα... Γύρω γύρω καρφωμένες τεράστιες σούβλες με ολόκληρα αρνιά/κατσίκια ανοιχτά σαν "σταυρωμένα" να περιστερέφονται γύρω απο την θράκα και απο τον εαυτό τους... Λυποθυμία οι μυρωδιές... λίγο πιο μέσα οι ψησταριές 5 μέτρα μήκος με τα churicos=λουκάνικα, chivitos=παϊδάκια, lomos=φιλέτα και πόσα άλλα...., Αξέχασατ τυριά provolone και πόσα άλλα.....
Γεύσεις θεϊκές, μερίδες χωρταστικές, τιμές εξευτελιστικές για τα Ελληνικά τότε δεδομένα (στα μεσα της 10ετίας του 80). 

Μέσα στο βαπόρι, οι βάρδιες των στοιβαδόρων..., έστειναν ψησταρίες και έκαναν τρελά τσιμπούσια με μοσχαρίσια κρέατα κάτω απο το καμπούνι. Αν δεν πηγαίναμε στη Αργεντινή δεν θα τα είχαμε ποτέ φανταστεί ότι υπάρχουν. Οι δικές μα μπροζόλες? Μπα καμία σχέση...

Θα σας αφήσω να χονέψετε  πριν συνεχίσω με το up river transit για το Σαν Λορένζο.... Α! ξέχασα να σας κεράσω ένα γλυκό κι ενα παγωτό... ένα κατι τις τέλος πάντων για επιδόρπιο. Πάρτε ότι λαχταράει η ψυχή σας...

----------


## mastrovasilis

Καλημέρα φίλε Leo είχες δεν είχες μας άνοιξες την όρεξη για ταξίδι και φαγητό.:cry: τέλος πάντων. ας αρκεστούμε σ΄αυτό το κειμενάκι για την ώρα. και σε κανα ουζάκι στην παραλία :Wink:

----------


## mastrokostas

Αχ! Τι μου θύμησες φίλε Leo !Θυμάμαι που μας έφερναν μια μικρή ψησταριά με κάρβουνα και επάνω ένα βουνό από κρεατικα .Δεν ήταν μόνο η ποσότητα αλλά το πόσο νόστιμα ήταν 
Πάρε και δυο φωτο που βρήκα για να ξέρουμε γιατί πράγμα μιλάμε !
1842265-La_Estancia-Buenos_Aires.jpg
2546851-La_Estancia-Buenos_Aires.jpg

πηγη:http://www.virtualtourist.com/

----------


## heraklion

Θα σας ενημερώσω το γήπεδο της boca βρίσκεται πολύ κοντά στο λιμάνι λιγότερο από ένα χιλιόμετρο.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Υπάρχουν πριν το Ριο Πλατα άλλες 8-10 ώρες πλοήγησης που ξεκινάει απο το φαρόπλοιο/πλοηγίδα Recalada (σημείο σταθμός για τους ναυτικούς), μέσα απο κανάλι μέχρι το Ριο Πλάτα όπου τα πλοία αγκυροβολούν στο αγκυροβόλιο της "zona comun" για αλλαγή πλοηγών πρός Buenos Aires, ή μέσω δύο διαφορετικών διαδρομών (με ή χωρίς τέληδιέλευσει ) προς San Nicolas, Villa Constitution, Rosario, (με πληθώρα σιλό σιτηρών στο ενδιάμεσο, αλλά και προβλήτες φόρτωσης λαδιών) San Lorenzo και μέχρι το Santa Fe αλλά και πολλά πολλά άλλα μικρά λιμάνια στην διαδρομή διάρκειας 10-12 ωρών, ενίοτε και με διανυκτέρευση και συνέχεια την επομένη μέρα. Η περιγραφή και εξιστόριση της διαδρομής έχει ενδιαφέρον και θέλει χρόνο (που να τον βρώ?) για περισσότερα. Αρκεστείτε σ αυτό σήμερα.


Μaς έδωσε σε άλλο θέμα ο φίλος D3m0n1ac μια εικόνα από αυτά που περιγράφει παραπάνω ο Leo



> Rio De La Plata, Πηγάινοντας για Villa Constitucion, Argentina. Αφιερωμένο σε όλους τους ποντοπόρους!

----------


## BULKERMAN

Από σήμερα και η Αργεντινή στο AIS!! Μπορούμε να βλέπουμε από Recalada μέχρι το Rosario!!!

----------


## ChiefMate

Α ρε Bulkerman κατι μερη που ανεφερες...
Recalada πιλοτο,ξεκινα να προλαβεις την μαρεα,σταματα την ακρη του ποταμου κ φουνταρισε κ τις δυο γιατι δεν θα προλαβεις την επομενη..Ωραιες περιπετειες!

----------

